# European egg



## robo mantis (May 27, 2006)

my european mantid egg hatched and only about 20 came out (it is a small egg) and i am not sure if more will come out. Now in a little while i am going to buy fruit flies should i feed them right away?? i think they hatched about 2 hours ago i am new at keeping new hatched nymphs alive  . can you guys guide me through this???? i think when they shed about 2 times i'll sell some and i need a guide on packaging to. Help please respond asap.


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2006)

Feed them after a couple days. You should of been breeding the flies before they hatched so you would have plenty of flies to go around.


----------



## robo mantis (May 27, 2006)

i bought a culture (has a lot of flies). Also when i saw one for the nymphs i went :shock: into shock because it has its neck bent back and its head is like on his back and it runs around with the others :? it blows my mind do you guys know how it happened has it happened with anyone before???


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2006)

A culture won't last long and it takes time for more flies to develop. I have a mantis right now that has a severe hunchback. Seems to do fine though.


----------



## robo mantis (May 28, 2006)

yeah his head is like on his back :lol:


----------



## Mikevamp (May 28, 2006)

hi man, where u got the egg from? im looking for seller.... but larger size species are preferred


----------



## robo mantis (May 28, 2006)

well i got the egg a few months ago from joe but joe dissapeared i will sell some when they grow.


----------



## Jay (May 30, 2006)

Mike- What exactly are you looking for? There are plenty of European oothecas here in Colorado. At this point in the year most, if not all of the European oothecas, have hatched.


----------

